# Poopy Paws Help!!!!!



## JRsmoothee (Oct 23, 2007)

ok im new here and kinda new to kittens, well here is my problem-- our new kitten gets poop all over her back paws when she uses the litter box it happens at least 2 to 3 times a day and im gettin tired of poop being tracked all over the floor and on the brand new couch any suggestions on how to prevent this, the litter box gets scooped out daily and she still gets dookie all over her paws even with fresh litter help!!! its driving me crazy!!!!!!


----------



## JRsmoothee (Oct 23, 2007)

ANYBODY?? and by the way she has six toes on her back paws if that makes any difference (more surface area for poop to stick to im guessing)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the problem is her youth. She will become quite meticulous as she grows and learns, I'm sure. 

Polydactyl cats are very endearing, aren't they?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! So frustrating! They'll get better at covering (although Cinderella is too much of a diva to cover). My bigger problem was one kitten attacking the other while one was in the litter box. Still happens. The first thing I do when they get out of their room (or litter box) is check their feet (in case they've been having a death-match in the litter box). If they're poopy, they get carried to the sink and rinsed off (warm water, please). It very, very rarely happens now, but I know what you're going through. Baby wipes were suggested, but are pretty worthless. 

Is your kitty really young? Maybe she wasn't with her mom long enough to learn her manners properly. 

Welcome! We'll be needing pictures, too.  (of the kitty, not the paws 8O )


P.S. _Dookie_ :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's her age...I find it takes kittens to about four, four and a half months before they're really good about avoiding stepping in the poop and cleaning themselves. In the meantime you may have to do litter patrol. 



JRsmoothee said:


> ANYBODY?? and by the way she has six toes on her back paws if that makes any difference (more surface area for poop to stick to im guessing)


Not sure what your expectations are....This forum is pretty active, but during the late evening/early morning hours it slows down significantly. But even during the day it's likely to take more than 16 minutes before you get a response.


----------



## JRsmoothee (Oct 23, 2007)

ok sorry for being so impatient but here are some pics as requested by marie enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm the same way. I want an answer NOW.  Depends on where you're located and what time zone you're on, too. 

sorry, still laughing at _dookie_ - I love it

I also do "butt checks" on all my cats, the kittens aren't so good at getting back there, either. (I call those "booms" - have no idea why.) Baby wipes are usually okay for that.

ETA: What an adorable kitty! What's her name? Love the white paws!!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

"Dookie".... that's my Digger's nickname.... :lol: :lol: Now I'm going to think of him as a **** head....... :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though... she will get better at cleaning herself up. Also, is it normal stools that she's having, or are they very loose stools?? If it is loose stools, it could be her died, or she may have worms. Was she dewormed when you got her???


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ohhhh, she's a cutie!!! I love the white on her face.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a really cute kitten! Don't worry, when they grow up they will stop stepping on the dookie & getting it all over themselves. Trust me, I know from experience. 

Plus my cats or I mean Sugar would attack Twinkie in the box when they were little. Then she would go in there with him & use it at the same time & if you are there, you have watch them when they come out because if they are dirty, you have to make a bathroom sink trip lol :lol: The baby wipes are no good for cleaning dookie because it just smears it & it's not really gone :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweet kitten!


----------



## JRsmoothee (Oct 23, 2007)

ok im about ready to get rid of this kitten!!! she is still getting poop all over the place and im having to wash her feet 3 to 4 times a day and thats just when im home, so i can just imagine all of the crap everywhere when im not home and cant catch her getting out of the box. I did put her in the bathroom with the litter box when i came home for my lunchbreak and when i got home wow what a mess crap all over the counter, floor the wall its like she was playin with it. It reminded of dumb and dumberer the bathroom scene with poop all over. But anyways her poo is not solid never has been since we got her. I know that i need to take her to the vet but i work roofing construction and my girlfriend travels for work so we dont have the time during the day
AAAAAHHH im goin insane hershey squirts everywhere


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, you jinxed me, JRsmoothee! Not only did I have dookie paws this weekend, they played in the water and jumped in the litter box so I had breaded kitties again. I feel your pain. I went through about 5 hours of wanting to re-home these bratty little kittens!! I was so angry. 

The problem sounds like it's her watery stools, though. She's probably covering correctly, but they're so liquid, she's stepping in it. Although it does sound like she was playing in it in the bathroom - does she have enough toys to keep her otherwise occupied? Simple little things will keep a kitten busy for hours. 

A vet visit sounds good, but I'm sure some members will give you some hints as to how to firm up her stool in the meantime. 

Seriously, it's a good thing our kittens are cute, huh? :? 

Hang in there. Imagine having those problems with two kitties.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'd call and try to make an appointment...don't forget that vets have weekend and later in day appointments too.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As I started reading your post, my first thought was she must have diarrhea, cause it isn't normal for them to be THAT messy.

Has she been to the vet at all? Has she been de-wormed? Worms or other parasites like coccidia or giardia are the mostly likely cause of the diarrhea. If that hasn't been done you need to get a poop sample to the vet asap before it starts affecting her health. Diarrhea can cause her to dehydrate and young kittens can go downhill very quickly when that happens. 

Vets have Saturday or late in the day hours (my vet is open till 7 a couple days a week)...please call around until you can find one to take her in the next day or two.

ETA...she also needs to receive her vaccinations or boosters if she's had a first round. Boosters need to be done within a certain timeframe from the first injections (usually 3 weeks). So either way, you really need to get her in to the vet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Doodlebug, JR. She's such a sweet looking kitty. I know you wouldn't want to lose her because of a physical problem, which could be any of the ones Doodle mentioned. Please take her and a stool sample to the vet. By the way, coccidia tests can come back negative despite the problem, so have it run twice, if necessary.


----------



## JRsmoothee (Oct 23, 2007)

just curious as to how much money the tests would cost me?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My vet charges $27.50 for the fecal test, but living in San Diego, I seem to pay more than most people. Hopefully, your vet would let you drop off a sample and not charge you for an office visit.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I think I paid around $25 here in Los Angeles. Normally you can bring the (freshest possible, I know it's gross) sample yourself and drop it at the vet's without a visit... just telling them which tests you want them to run. In your case, that would be a regular fecal for parasites, and possibly a special test for giardia and coccidia (that might be a little more expensive, and you have to tell them to be really careful, since those parasites are easily missed).

Hope this helps!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I pay $28 for the fecals here in NY. Plus you're likely to need some type of deworming meds and they'll probably charge you an exam fee if she's never been seen before. It's very necessary to do this. You think you are unhappy with crap all over the place? Imagine how she feels! Vets often have late hours, mine runs as late as 8pm 3 nights a week and has Saturday hours all day. Get her in there, for her health, happiness and your sanity. IT's not her fault and she's too cute to be mad at!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Hang in there. Imagine having those problems with two kitties.


Or FIVE!! Oh, thank goodness the orphans grew up and moved on. :lol:


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

wow i just did a fecal on my dog and it only cost $15


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Prices often depend on location. If you're on a limited budget, JR, call and ask for prices. A little life depends on you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## JewelFilly (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm glad I found this topic. I was beginning to get a little annoyed with my little guy. Hopefully he'll get over it when he's older, hes only about 4 months now. I'm thinking of switching to a larger litter box so he doesn't have to step in his "dookie" when he turns around, ugh. At least he's pretty easy to give baths to!


----------



## barnacle (May 27, 2008)

My kitty used to be the same way . My vet told me that it was because of the food that I was giving him. My kitty also used to have really bad gas that could clear a room full of people. Try changing the food and speaking to the vet. Also, if there is a petsmart near you, they usually have a banfield hospital where you can get kitty insurance. It covers shots, neutering/spaying, random vists and discounts on meds. Its saved me over $2000 so far. Worth looking into.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

OH MY LORD! You guys are killing me with all the terminology!!!! dookie... breaded... hershey squirts....

AAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!



:lol: :lol: :lol:



One of our cats (Remo) poops and scratches the outside of the bloomin' poo box.... go figure. Guess he thinks it magically covers itself up......


----------

